# Bison Heart



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief, my bison heart weighs 7.5 lbs. Now what?


.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Good grief, my bison heart weighs 7.5 lbs. Now what?
> 
> 
> .


Send me your address and I'll be up for dinner. Then tomorrow we can have liver and onions, and then Sunday perhaps some bison hump stew. :O--O:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Trim it, wash the coagulated blood out of the lower chambers, and then it will only a weigh a manageable 5lbs. haha Gotta boil at least part of it for sandwiches.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

If anyone can figure something out to do with it, it is you. :EAT:

Do you have any hunt pics?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

par boil it,then stuff it and roast it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> If anyone can figure something out to do with it, it is you. :EAT:
> 
> Do you have any hunt pics?


Thanks.

I have hunt pics. They are lousy; camera and operator problems.

I'm writing a story, uhh...more like a novel; something my great-grandkids will enjoy. I will post something in the Out of State forum.

Hey, when I checked my bull into the WY Game & Fish They said it was the biggest bull shot with a handgun by a blind man so far this month. I'm pretty jacked up!

.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing all the creative ways you use the many parts of the bison... Congrats on a successful hunt! I'm more than a little jealous.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *COWAN*  
_I believe the heart alone could feed a family of 6. How do you prepare it?_

It goes without saying heart can be tough. It's the muscle that is used the most. Doesn't take much to make a serving though; there's no fat or bone and the meat is super dense.

Prepare it a million different ways:
marianated and eaten raw
baked
fried
stew
stir fry
boiled and sliced for sandwiches
liver sausage (2 parts pork, 1 part liver, 1 part heart)
Cervelat and Sheboygan semi-dry summer sausage.

Bison tartare is popular in some high-end restaurants in Canada. I might do that.

I trimmed the bison heart, packaged it in vacuum bags, and put it in the freezer for now;
40% - for sausage
30% - sliced 1/4"
30% - for baking

I collect big game hearts from relatives and friends and make Cervelat and/or Sheboygan summer sausage every other year. 
2015 will be a heart summer sausage year. 

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I simmered all the heart trimmings; the aorta, misc vessels, gristle, fat, and some heart muscle for 5 hours in a pot of salted water with 3 Bay leaves and some peppercorns. Strained the hot liquid into a container and then let it cool for 20 minutes. Swirled the broth around so some of the "sticky" white fat would stick to the sides of the container and then poured the broth into a soup pot. It made a nice broth for soup and/or stew. The dog got the scraps.

"Hearty" bison stew on biscuits:


.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Jeez that actually looks good! Goob has again taken something I would leave in the field and made me think twice about leaving it again. Not sure I'll do the brains but I don't think I'll leave the heart.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Teriyaki Bison Heart*

Soaked a 3/4 lb package of 1/4"-thick bison heart strips in teriyaki marinade for about 4 hours.

Laid the marinated strips on pablano peppers and BBQ'd them to a smokey medium rare:



A great appetizer or a light meal if served with a bowl of rice.

The thin slices were cut in a meat slicer, across the grain, while the heart was frosty.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm quite certain it would have made excellent crawfish or catfish bait.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*bison heart with peppers n onions*

bison heart n peppers


Ingredients:
2lb - bison heart
sliced bell peppers; orange, yellow, red, and green
sliced onion
beef broth
salt n pepper to taste

Instructions:
Place heart in a crock pot with 1 or 2 cans of beef broth. 
Season with salt and pepper.
Top off with sliced onions and peppers
Cook overnight on low.
Remove heart from pot and rinse off with warm water.
Rinse off onions and peppers.
Strain and reserve liquid for au jus.

Great for sandwiches!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Bison Heart Cheesesteak*

Bison Heart Cheesesteaks


----------

